# Topics > Sport > Sport in the Metaverse >  MetaSoccer, soccer Metaverse, Champion Games, Barcelona, Spain

## Airicist2

metasoccer.com

youtube.com/channel/UCoEF5pnwIvHhVd4DmyXHwJA

twitter.com/MetaSoccer_EN

t.me/MetaSoccerOfficial

metasoccer.medium.com

Co-founder and CEO - Marc Cercós Canals

Co-founder and CTO - Àlex Fiestas

Co-founder - Patxi Barrios

----------


## Airicist2

Article "First metaverse soccer game, MetaSoccer, launched on $2.3M investment"

November 30, 2021

----------

